#ubuntu-lb 2016-11-05
<kyuPpLsAtseXZkGV> Clinton is literally taking money from the same people who are funding ISIS: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 ("[...] the governments of Qatar and Saudi Arabia, which are providing clandestine financial and logistic support to ISIL and other radical Sunni groups in the region.")
